# Unreal deal on cheese so going to Smoke it



## chew2475 (Jan 9, 2015)

I got an unreal deal on Cabot and Heluva Good 8oz block cheeses (2 for $1.00 no its not a typo) so I loaded up the cart and figured here is my chance to do a little home test to find what I might like best as I have only done 1 block so far about a week and a half ago and therefore have not tasted it yet and am too impatient to wait and taste before smoking these.  So my questions for the forum are?

How long do you like to leave it in (I did 3 hours the first run)?

What wood do people like best (I did apple cheddar the first run. I also have cherry and maple)?

Open to any other suggestions and comments as well. 

Matt


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 9, 2015)

I do 3 hours with maple in my MES and AMNS.


----------



## bad santa (Jan 9, 2015)

I do the smaller cheeses, like string cheese and Baby Bels for 2 hrs. the larger portioned cheeses I let smoke for 3 hrs. Have used Cherry, Maple, Pecan, Pit master's choice, and did my latest batch using Peach. They will be ready to sample next week.

So far have been happy with all the different types and combos I've used on the cheeses.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 9, 2015)

That is quite a deal!  Both brands have a good variety.  I am new to smoking cheese myself and have done two batches so far.  I use the AMNPS in my MES 30 and both times 3 hours has been perfect.  Hate the wait, but the cheese is so damn good that it's worth it.  My friends who never had smoked cheese before loved it.  Have fun!  It's addicting.  Come to think of it, I am running low and its cold outside!


----------



## joey805 (Jan 10, 2015)

3 hours with pitmasters choice in the MES30 and AMNPS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 11, 2015)

Chew2475 said:


> I got an unreal deal on Cabot and Heluva Good 8oz block cheeses (2 for $1.00 no its not a typo) so I loaded up the cart
> 
> How long do you like to leave it in (I did 3 hours the first run)?
> 
> ...


Good buy on the cheese for sure.

I suggest that you learn to smoke your cheese to a desired color rather than by time simply because there are so many variables that will result in different types of smoke, even with the same generator.  

Grab your notebook and record different colors along with the taste results.  Different cheeses will take on different colors with the same smoke, record these.  Try all your different woods and decide for yourself what you like best.  Allow different aging periods also and compare.

Enjoy and have fun,

Tom


----------



## chew2475 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sounds good.  I was thinking the same thing in terms of trying different things.  Didn't think of the aging variable though.  May have to get some more cheese.


----------

